# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  عش مع ذكريات جعفر الدرازي في أروع ما قدمه في بداية التسعينات(متعوب عليه)

## عاشق الحوراء

عش مع ذكريات جعفر الدرازي في أروع ما قدمه في بداية التسعينات(متعوب عليه)
جعفرالدرازي اسم غني عن التعريف، وهو يعتبر بحد ذاته مدرسة، وله تاريخ طويل، وأكيد كل واحد فينا لازم عنده ذكريات مع قصايد جعفر، تذكره ببعض الذكريات، أنا بالنسبة إليي كنت ولازلت أحب قصيدة بينت كربلة، من أسمعها لازم أتأثر وهذي القصيدة قديمة كان ألقاها في شريط رقم 16 عام 92 بس للأسف ما حصلتها على الانترنت...



وأنا بحط كم وصلة من كذا موقع عشان أريح حقكم أخواني
ولنعيش بعض ذكرياتنا مع جعفرالدرازي ولو أنه بعض الوصلات ليست بتلك الدرجة من الوضوح

خلنا انبديها بموال يقطع القلب وهو عن الطفل الرضيع وهذا مالت سنة 92 ووراها قصيدة ((طفلي)) وقصيدة((بوية أنا عطشان)) مالت شريط 14 أو 13

http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=63&url=url

وهذه من أروع قصائد جعفر التي ألقاها وكانت في عام 1416 في موكب بن سلوم وكانت تلك ليلة حزينة وفي هذه الوصلة تحتوي على أول مرة يلقي جعفر وقفته المشهورة (أعاتب..على العباس لو أعتب على حسين)---رووووووووووعة والله
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=268
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=271

أما هذه القصيدة(بوية هللي جرى لي) فهي ألقيت بمشاركة جعفر وصالح الدرازي في بوقوة تسقيط الزهراعام 1416 ومن الملاحظ أنه هذي المشاركة الوحيدة التي شارك بها جعفر في بوقوة بنماسبة تسقيط الزهرا...وهذي القصيدة بالأصل إلى مهدي وجعفر سهوان..وهذه القصيدة التي تمناها جعفر لو أنها كانت قصيدته..لأنها فعلا قصيدة جميلة جداً
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=224

وهذه قصيدة أخرى غنية عن التعريف وهي قصيدة (عهدا منا) وهي من كلمات جعفر نفسه
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=228

وهذه قصيدة جمرة بين ضلوعي( في اسكان عالي وفاة الصادق 1415) مشترك مع الشيخ حسين وهذه من أروع القصائد المشتركة التي جمعت بين جعفر والأكرف والتي صراحة صرنا نفتقد مشتاركاتهم الآن
http://www.fadak.org/LTMEYAT/akraf8.ram


وبعدها هالوصلة بمناسبة تأبين الخوئي في عام 92 من شريط رقم 15 والله هذي ليها مكانة خاصة في قلبيد
http://www.fadak.org/LTMEYAT/j-drazi21.ram

وهذي قصيدة( على العهد) من شريط رقم 26 في عام 95
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=226

وهذه قصيدة عباس أنت الجبتني(غنية عن التعرف)
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=74&url=url


وهذي قصيدة يا أهل الخيم(من شريط 13 أو 14) عام 92
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=87&url=url

وهذي قصيدة جميلة جدا ألا وهي قصيدة غايتي منيتي أوصلك ياحسين وقد الأقاها العديد من الرواديد أمثال صالح وأحمد قربان والسيد حسين الموسوي(اللي كان قبل كله يشيل في بن سلوم) من شريط 26
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=75&url=url


وهذي قصيدة تفجر المحراب بالدم( من شريط رقم 25 عام 94) مشترك مع الشيخ حسين
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=66&url=url

أما هذه فهي قصيدة (بالعين ذكريات) من شريط 26 في عام 94 وقد احتوت على مقطع يتكلم عن الوهابية جميل
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=238

وهذي قصيدة(ياحسين بايع اليوم يزيد) من شريط رقم 13 الى عام 92
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=89&url=url

وهذه قصيدة (يا آية الله) من شريط رقم 23 الى عام 93
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=88&url=url

أما هذه قصيدة (قيدوه فصبر) والتي ألقيت في مسجد الفردان بمدينة حمد في الأربعين 1416
http://www.fadak.org/LTMEYAT/j-drazi2.ram

وهذه قصيدة (قالو من ذا) في الكويت 20 رمضان 1415
http://www.fadak.org/LTMEYAT/j-drazi6.ram


وهذه قصيدة( يا زينب هذه و يا لهيبا يشعل الثورة) من شريط رقم 11 في عام 91
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=90&url=url

وهذه قصيدة (فاطم تصرخ) في سار وفاة الزهراء 1416
http://www.fadak.org/LTMEYAT/j-drazi4.ram

وهذه قصيدة (كسروا ضلع الرسالة) في بوقوة تسقيط الزهرا 1416
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=230

وهذي قصيدة لا الصوت يرهبني من شريط رقم 24 في عام 93
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=191

وهذي قصيدة (الركب يمضي) من شريط رقم 11 لعام 91
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=62&url=url

وهذي قصيدة مشتركة بين جعفر ومهدي( زينب أنشودة الثائر) عام 92
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=69&url=url

وهذي قصيدة (عذرا من ألأعماق) في الكويت تأبين الخوئي
http://www.al-mahdi.org/waves_detai...=Listen&id1=192

وهذي قصيدة سر سعادتي من شريط رقم 26 
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=73&url=url

أما هذي القصيدة فهي (قالت زينب لابن زياد) وقد ألقاها في مسجد الفردان في الأربعين عام 1416
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=76&url=url


أما هذه فهي قصيدة (مهما قصفتم شيعة الكرار/ لا مخرج إلا أنت) من شريط رقم 23 عام 93
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=81&url=url

وهذه قصيدة يوم المآسي لعام 92
http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?download=91&url=url

وهذا كل اللي عندي

----------


## المستجير

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حنون الليل

مشكور اخي عاشق الحوراء ...  كثر من هل القصايد... اقصد القديمه.

----------


## القلب المرح

احسنت اخي وبارك الله فيك

لقد اعطيتنا جميع ماقدمه رادودنا المتميز بادائه وصوته الجبار 

واعطاك الله الصحه والعافيه الدائمة

وتقبل مني تحياتي..

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي

----------


## My tears

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 

أخي الكريم .. عاشق الحوراء .. 
شي رائع .. ما ننحرم من مواضيعكم .. 
بارك الله فيك .. وربي يعطيك العافيه والصحه .. 

ننتظر المزيد .. 
مع خالص تحياتي أختك My tears ..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اقدم لكم مجموعة من اللطميات القديمة للأخوين صالح الدرازي و جعفر الدرازي 

لطميات قديمة للرادود الحسيني جعفر الدرازي سنة 1412 هج /1991م ألقيت في عزاء حسينية النور بالدراز.

للاستمـاع



للتحميـل

لطمية بويه انا عطشان للرادود الحسيني جعفر الدرازي وهي المرة الاولى التي تقرأ فيها هذه القصيدة بالاضافة الى عدد من اللطميات الحسينية القديمة.ويحتوي ايضا على لطمية للرادود الحسيني عبد الجبار الدرازي وهي بعنوان بطل ثائر. (هذه اللطميات قرأت في عزاء ليلة تاسع في الدراز عام 1413هج /عام 1992م)

للاستمـاع

للتحميـل

الرادود الحسيني صالح الدرازي والرادود الحسيني جعفر الدرازي - ليلة عاشرعام 1414هج /1993م

للاستمـاع

للتحميـل

لطمية للرادود الحسيني صالح الدرازي تحت عنوان علياه واعلياه ما شربت الماي يابني يا رجواي.بالاضافة الى عدد من اللطميات للرادود جعفر الدرازي.(هذه اللطميات القيت في عزاء حسينية النور عام 1415هج /1994م)

للاستمـاع

للتحميـل


اني زينب اليحكون عني
للاستماع

الرادود الحسيني جعفر الدرازي في عام 1415هـ في الدراز في حسينية النور ليلة سابع من محرم مع مشاركة الرادود صالح الدرازي

للاستمـاع

للتحميـل


الشكر الجزيل لمنتديات المالكية
اتمنا ان ينالو اعجابكم


تحياتي لكم
الــــنــــاري

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووور خيي الناري
تسلم خيووووو
وجعله الله في أعمال ميزانك
والله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه
تحياتي عاشق لزهراء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء
على الواتصل لاعدمناك يارب
تحياتي لك 
الــــــــنـــــاري

----------


## القلب المرح

*بارك الله فيك اخوي الناري* 
*ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه*  
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يبارك في ربي يالغالي
مشكور اخوي على
التواصل الحلو
لاعدمناك يارب
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــــــنـــــــــاري

----------


## benzxp



----------


## عبدلله

مشكوووووووووووور اخوي يعطيك العافية

----------


## كاظم كوم

والله انك احسنت ماتدري اتشكر على كثرمااحب هالرادودوتاثيره فيني بارك الله فيك والله يجعله في ميزان اعمالك واتمنى تجيب يالله تنفتح كربلاء وانزور اباعبدالله

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اسمح ليي اخوي على دمج الموضوع
لاكن هذا من القوانين 
ولمفروض يكون باسم الاقدم بس انا خليته بسمك
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## عاشق أبي تراب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيكم العافية 
بس ياليت تجيبون القصيدة اللي تقول جائنا يزيد

----------


## figo

اخوي الي في بعض القصائد ما تشتغل ممكن توضعها من جديد 
تقبل مروري

----------


## السيد عدنان

شكرا جزيل اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير

----------


## الفالحة

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## الدرازي قديم

مشكورين اخوي ماشاء الله عليك ياجعفر

----------

